# 1911 stag grips



## jayd (Dec 12, 2010)

I need some advice on making stag grips for 1911 pistols. I want to produce a limited number of stag grips for 1911's and a few single shot revolvers. The Springfield in the photo is the only 1911 I've owned so I don't know much about Colts and other makers. Will the grips for a Springfield fit other base model 1911's from other manufacturers like Colt? The grips in the photos are my first set, still have some issues to work out before attempting to sell any. I plan to make some that use the stag's organic form and some that will be shaped like a stock grips in size and shape, I prefer the natural form myself.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question, but your grips look good!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

All 1911 grips are the same with a very few exceptions.
The major manufacturers will all be the same.

AFS


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

They really dress up a 1911. Have had mine for years and dont even remember from where purchased on internet.


----------



## jayd (Dec 12, 2010)

*Nice pistols and grips!*

This is the other style I want to make, with a little texture or with a totally smooth ivory look. I like the pistols too, hope to get a Kimber myself someday.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the ambi safety is one thing to watch out for.. and thickness.. sometimes the grip screws are too short.. and you either need longer grip screws (which are hard to find) or change out the base that the grip screw screws into with a taller one.. I had this problem when i bought a set of real Elephant Ivory grips. 
Good luck they look great.


----------

